# print as go/buy



## stk (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm not 100% if this goes here but here goes, hah.

im looking for a webstore i can sit up my store & will also print the tee's i have everytime one would be ordered...is there such a site?

thx
stk


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, that's what the sites like SpreadShirt, CafePress, PrintFection, etc do.


----------



## stk (Mar 27, 2009)

really, so all i have to do is give them my design & anytime anyone wants to buy a shirt they print it up?


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stk (Mar 27, 2009)

oh thats great, i have an account set up as of now.

thx

close


----------

